# Mj Plant Problem Solver



## WHODAT (Feb 17, 2010)

*hXXp://www.marijuanafertilizers.com/marijuana-plant-problem-solver.html*


----------



## pcduck (Feb 17, 2010)

What is wrong with our resource section? :confused2:

And MariP sorta of frowns on live links


----------



## Bowl Destroyer (Feb 17, 2010)

yeah good link, but I've read the very same thing in many places

probably on this site lol


----------

